# Ваши мнения о...



## alehandro (7 Фев 2011)

Уважаемые учасники форума, обращаюсь к Вам со следующей просьбой - выскажите, пожалуйста, свои мнения по поводу следующих производителей аккордеонов:

1) Beltuna
2) Ballone Burini
3) Fisitalia

4) Giustozzi
5) Dino Baffetti
6) Gabbaneli

P.S. Огромная, но тем не менее уважительная, просьба к учасникам: писать *только о тех аккордеонах*, которые Вы *держали в руках*, или *слышали их звучание*, или *слышали отзыв* о них по крайней мере *от профессиональных исполнителей*. Прошу Вас не писать отзывов следующего образца: "Не играл, не видел вживую, не слышал "как звучит", но видел на фото - этот Ваш Giustozzi (Fisitalia, Beltuna, Gabbaneli) просто разукрашка для малолетних".

С уважением и надеждой на квалифицированное обсуждение, Александр.


----------



## zet10 (7 Фев 2011)

Обычные итальянские инструменты 3-й линии.Эстрадные варианты у них довольно таки приемлимы,что касается классических инструментов,то до лидеров им еще далеко( Ballone Burini,правда из этой когорты существенно выделяется,бывает что шикарные инструменты им удаются). Что касаемо дизайна,то тут конечно фантазия буйствует.Все очень красиво,разукрашено,в рюшечках и стразах.Для тех кто любит инструмент глазами в самый раз!


----------



## alehandro (7 Фев 2011)

Спасибо за ответ. Если не сложно - скажите, а какие производители относятся к "первой (как я понимаю по логике  ) линии" ? Или получили признание профессионалов в области изготовления классических вариантов инструментов ?


----------



## zet10 (7 Фев 2011)

Скандалли,"Пиджини","Бугари"...но конечно цены там зашкаливают(((...Хотя в конце 90-х для одной моей сокурсницы купили "Бугари" за 12 тыс.у.е.( 1-комн.кв-ра в Москве тогда стоила 16 тыс.),через два года она закончила РАМ им.Гнессиных и продала его С ВЕЛИКИМ ТРУДОМ,за 5 тыс.у.е. Потом долго костерила своих родителей и говорила,что лучше б они ей тогда квартиру вместо аккордеона купили,в жизни это гораздо больше ей пригодилось бы))... это я к тому что,если ты не собираешься играть со сцены как Ковтун или другие,то может и не замахиваться?!...Ну если конечно средства позволяют,тогда это святое дело!!


----------



## alehandro (7 Фев 2011)

Спасибо огромное ! Но это всё я спрашиваю в просветительских целях, потому как сам - сижу на своём Weltmeister'е начала 60-х с репертуаром "фокстрот-вальс" и всё мне в нём подходит. А поскольку все на своих сайтах пишут , что они "лучшие и древнейшие", то я и захотел услышать на специализированном форуме мнения людей, приближенных к этой тематике.

Так что - благодарю за помощь.

С уважением, Александр.


----------



## oleg45120 (7 Фев 2011)

А Виктория к первой линии не относится?

Мне кажется, что Ballone Burini делают инструменты не хуже, чем фирмы первой линии. Как выборные, так и готовые. Несомненно, лучший BB имеет Ренцо Руджери


----------



## alehandro (8 Фев 2011)

Сдается мне, что у господина Ренцо - ВВ на заказ "деланый"  На том уровне марки до лампочки, главное - мастера.


----------



## zet10 (8 Фев 2011)

alehandro писал:


> Сдается мне, что у господина Ренцо - ВВ на заказ "деланый"


Совершенно верно!oleg45120,вы странный человек))...На заказ для концертирующего исполнителя любая фирма изготовит достойный вариант,т.к это ее рекламма( хотя иногда этот заказ надо лично курировать).Мы же говорим с вами о потоке с конвейера,и ниже перечисленные мною фирмы здесь пока безусловные лидеры!


----------



## shilka (8 Фев 2011)

Да пиджини хорош! Я на нем играю


----------



## vbaev (8 Фев 2011)

*shilka*,
кто же спорит. Играйте.
а я на Бугари. тоже не плох.


----------



## oleg45120 (9 Фев 2011)

А какие мнения о Виктории?


----------



## vbaev (9 Фев 2011)

*oleg45120*,
кстати, очень охото поиграть.
Но как-то, в академии Виктории нет ни у кого, да и вообще, мне кажется они в России не очень популярны.
А сколько интересно стоит новая Виктория?


----------



## alehandro (12 Фев 2011)

А что скажете насчет Ottavianelli, G. Verde, Moreschi, Brandoni ? Всё та же итальянская третья линейка ?


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2011)

Вы еще не угомонились?))...Покупайте,инструмены прекрасные!...


----------



## alehandro (12 Фев 2011)

Вот теперь, пожалуй, и угомонюсь. Ибо производителей больше других не знаю 
Спасибо большое учасникам, особенно Zet'у.

Тему можно закрывать.


----------



## скиф (12 Фев 2011)

Но как-то, в академии Виктории нет ни у кого... 

Как раз появился этот инструмент в Академии, неплохой, но слишком тяжелый. Звучит прилично.


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2011)

скиф писал:


> неплохой, но слишком тяжелый


уже минус...думаю вес в 13 кг это максимум!


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Фев 2011)

Интересно, а сколько весят выборные бугари и скандалли? Пиджини сириус, по-моему самый легкий из них


----------



## vbaev (13 Фев 2011)

мой Бугари по-моему 14 кг.
хотя могу ошибаться)


----------



## Наташа (17 Фев 2011)

Уважаемые участники форума, обращаюсь к Вам со следующей просьбой - выскажите, пожалуйста, свои мнения по поводу следующих моделей аккордеонов: Вельтмейстер Сапфир, Юпитер.


----------



## shilka (3 Июн 2011)

*Наташа*,
Пишите по теме или создайте свою


----------

